
Teen entrepreneur who invented a smartphone lens magnifier - bootload
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/11/12/teen-toby-liew-invented-smartphone-purchase-magniband_n_8544730.html?utm_hp_ref=uk
======
dstyrb
I've seen this for sale in Japan for years now. And clip on lenses that work
with most phones are, what, 10 years old? And priced at 2-10$?

"Unlike other macro photography lenses, which can cost hundreds of pounds,
Toby's product costs a fiver, and slips straight onto any smartphone."

I feel horrible for the reporter if they can only find _hundreds of pounds_
priced smartphone lenses. Unless of course they're making the comparison
between some megazoom professional lens and a rubber band...

I guess I fail to see the excitement of this article.

------
Zaheer
These actually have been around for many years. I wrote an article on one I
had created out of $1 laser pointer a few years ago and it got circulated by a
bunch of tech outlets.

------
iamsohungry
Meh, I guess it's kind of neat, but if you're getting serious enough about
photography that you need more magnification you should likely just get an
actual camera.

------
guelo
I guess that's one use for the iPhone's huge top bezel.

